# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الأدب الإسلامي >  أبيات عن رمضان (للمشاركة)

## أبو مريم السني

*ابن الجوزي --  في "بستان الواعظين" يقول:الصَّومُ جُنَّةُ أقوامٍ من النَّار ... والصَّوم حصنٌ لمَن يخشى من النَّار
والصَّوم سِتر لأهل الخير كلِّهمُ ... الخائفين مِن الأوزار والعارِ
والشَّهرُ شهرُ إلهِ العرش مَنَّ به ... ربٌّ رحيمٌ لثِقل الوِزر ستَّارِ
فصام فيه رجالٌ يربحون به ... ثوابَهم مِن عظيم الشَّأن غفَّارِ
فأصبحوا في جِنان الخُلد قد نزلوا ... مِن بين حورٍ وأشجارٍ وأنهارِ*

----------


## أبو مريم السني

*وهذه قصيدة في رمضان:رمضانُ أقبلَ يا أُولي الألبابِ *** فاستَقْبلوه بعدَ طولِ غيابِ
عامٌ مضى من عمْرِنا في غفْلةٍ *** فَتَنَبَّهوا فالعمرُ ظلُّ سَحابِ
وتَهيّؤوا لِتَصَبُّرٍ ومشقَّةٍ *** فأجورُ من صَبَروا بغير حسابِ
اللهُ يَجزي الصائمينَ لأنهم *** مِنْ أَجلِهِ سَخِروا بكلِّ صعابِ
لا يَدخلُ الريَّانَ إلا صائمٌ *** أَكْرِمْ ببابِ الصْومِ في الأبوابِ
وَوَقاهم المَولى بحرِّ نَهارِهم ***ريحَ السَّمومِ وشرَّ كلِّ عذابِ
وسُقوا رحيقَ السَّلْسبيلِ مزاجُهُ *** مِنْ زنجبيلٍ فاقَ كلَّ شَرابِ
هذا جزاءُ الصائمينَ لربِّهم *** سَعِدوا بخيرِ كرامةٍ وجَنابِ
الصومُ جُنَّةُ صائمٍ من مَأْثَمٍ ***يَنْهى عن الفحشاء والأوشابِ
الصومُ تصفيدُ الغرائزِ جملةً *** وتحرٌ من رِبْقةٍ برقابِ
ما صامَ مَنْ لم يَرْعَ حقَّ مجاورٍ *** وأُخُوَّةٍ وقرابةٍ وصحابِ
ما صامَ مَنْ أكَلَ الحومَ بِغيبَةٍ *** أو قالَ شراً أو سَعَى لخرابِ
ما صامَ مَنْ أدّى شهادةَ كاذبٍ *** وأَخَلَّ بالأَخلاقِ والآدابِ
الصومُ مدرسةُ التعفُّف ِوالتُّقى *** وتقاربِ البُعَداءِ والأغرابِ
الصومُ رابطةُ الإخاءِ قويةً *** وحبالُ وُدِّ الأهْلِ والأصحابِ
الصومُ درسٌ في التساوي حافلٌ *** بالجودِ والإيثارِ والتَّرحْابِ
شهرُ العزيمة والتصبُّرِ والإبا *** وصفاءِ روحٍ واحتمالِ صعابِ
كَمْ مِنْ صيامٍ ما جَنَى أصَحابُه *** غيرَ الظَّما والجوعِ والأتعابِ
ما كلُّ مَنْ تَرَك الطعامَ بصائمٍ *** وكذاك تاركُ شهوةٍ وشرابِ
الصومُ أسمى غايةٍ لم يَرْتَقِ *** لعُلاهُ مثلُ الرسْلِ والأصحابِ
صامَ النبيُّ وصحْبُهُ فتبرّؤوا *** عَنْ أن يَشيبوا صومَهم بالعابِ
قومٌ همُ الأملاكُ أو أشباهُها *** تَمشي وتأْكلُ دُثِّرَتْ بثيابِ
صَقَلَ الصيامُ نفوسَهم وقلوبَهم *** فَغَدَوا حديثَ الدَّهرِ والأحقابِ
صاموا عن الدنيا وإغْراءاتِها*** صاموا عن الشَّهَواتِ والآرابِ
سارَ الغزاةُ إلى الأعادي صُوَّماً *** فَتَحوا بشهْرِ الصْومِ كُلَّ رحابِ
مَلكوا ولكن ما سَهَوا عن صومِهم *** وقيامِهم لتلاوةٍ وكتابِ
هم في الضُّحى آسادُ هيجاءٍ لهم *** قَصْفُ الرعودِ و بارقاتُ حرابِ
لكنَّهم عند الدُّجى رهبانُه *** يَبكونَ يَنْتَحِبونَ في المحرابِ
أكرمْ بهمْ في الصائمينَ ومرحباً *** بقدومِ شهرِ الصِّيدِ و الأنجابِ
*

----------


## أبو مريم السني

*وهذه أبيات قيلت في رمضان:رَمَضَانُ شَهْرُ الجُـوُدِ وَالإِحْسَـانِ**  *فَضْلُ الغَفُـورِ يُحِيـطُ بِالإِنْسَـانِ
بِشَرِيعَـةِ الإِسْـلاَمِ رُكْـنٌ رَابِـع***مَـلأَ القُلُـوبَ بِوَفْـرَةِ الإِيِـمَـانِ
في ِالأَصْلِ تَأْدِيَةُ الفَرَائِضِ وَاجِـبٌ***وَبِه  ـا نَفُـوزُ بِصِحَّـةِ الأَبْــدَانِ
رَمَضَانُ أَرْسـىَ لِلتَّآلُـفِ مَنْهَجـاً***وَا  حُسْنُ فِيـهِ تَقَـارُبُ الجِيِـراَنِ
تَتَواَتَـرُ الرَّحَمَـاتُ عِنْـدَ قُدُومِـهِ***وَل  دىَ الـوَداَعِ نَـؤُوبُ بِالغُفْـرَانِ
إِدْراَكُنَـا حَـاَلَ الفَقِيـرِ وَعَـوْزَهُ***وَ  لعَوْنُ صَـارَ طَبِيِعَـةَ الإِخْـوَانِ
سِمَةُ التَّكَافُلِ وَالتَّضَامُـنِ تَنْجَلِـيِ***وَ  لصَّبْـرُ لُـبُّ سَمَاحَـةِ الأَدْيَـاَنِ
وَتَضَوَّرَتْ مُهَجُ الجِيَـاعِ حَبِيسَـةً***يَع  فُوُ الرَّؤُوفُ بَواَعِـثَ النِّسْيَـانِ
تَفْطِيرُ بَعْـضِ الصَّائِمِيـنَ مَآثِـرٌ***حَسَن  اتُهَا كَالطَّـوْدِ فـيِ المِيِـزَانِ
وَقْتَ الغُرُوبِ عَلىَ الَموَائِدِ نَحْتَفـي***بِال  ِطْـرِ بَيْـنَ أَطَايِـبِ الأَلْـوَانِ
بِنَهَـارِهِ وَطْءُ الحَـلاَلِ مُـحَـرَّمٌ***وَ  ِلَيْلِهِ نَصْبُـوا إِلـىَ الأَحْضَـانِ
مَنْ لاَ يَفِيءُ مِنَ التُّقَـى بِنَصِيِبِـهِ***  َاللَّـهِ بَـاءَ بِأَفْـدَح ِالخُـسْـرَانِ
يَـا مُحْسِنًـا بِصِيَامِـهِ وَقِيَـامِـهِ***  َنْـتَ الحَفِـيُّ بِنِعْمَـةِ الرَّحْمَـنِ
دَاوِمْ عَلىَ الخَيْرَاتِ تِلْـكَ فَضِيلَـةٌ***فـي   سَائِـرِ البُلْـدَانِ وَالأَزْمَـانِ
بِتَدَبُّـرِ الآيَـاتِ خَيْـرُ تِــلاَوَةٍ***وَ  لبَدْءُ بِسْـمِ اللَّـهِ سَبْـعُ مَثَانـيِ
فيِ لَيْلَةِ القَـدْرِ العَظِيمَـةِ أُنْزِلَـتْ***إِ  ْـرَأْ وَرَبُّـكَ غُـرَّةُ الفُـرْقَـاَنِ
إِبْلِيـسُ يُدْبِـرُ خَاسِئًـا وَمُصَفَّـداً***  َجَـبَ الإِلَـهُ مَكَائِـدَ الشَّيْطَـاَنِ
وَعَدَ الشَّفِيِـعُ المُصْطَفـىَ أَتْبَاعَـهُ***س  مَةُ الدُّخُولِ تَمُـرُّ فـيِ الرَّيـَّانِ
لِلْمُؤْمِنِـيـ  نَ القَانِتِـيـنَ لِرَبِّـهِـمْ***  َالفَائِزِيِـن   بِجَـنَّـةِ الـرِّضْـوَانِ
وَالحُورُ كَاليَاقُـوتِ يَعْبِـقُ طِيِبُهـا***بِال  ِسْـكِ وَالكَافُـوُرِ وَالرَّيْـحَـان  ِ
والعِيدُ مِـنْ لَـدُنِ الكَرِيـمِ هَدِيِّـةٌ***لِت  واَصُـلِ الأَرْحَـاَمِ وَالخِلاَّنِ
مَنْ صَامَ فيِ شَوَّالَ سِـتَّ نَوَافِـلٍ***عِن  ـدَ التَّمَـاَمِ حِسَابُهَـا شَهْـرَانِ
أَجْـرُ العِبَـادَاتِ الحَنِيِفَـةِ مُحْكَـمٌ***إِلا  َ الصِّيَـامَ جَــزَاؤُهُ رَبَّـاَنِـيِ
رَمَضَانُ فِيهِ الفَتْحُ أَصْبَـحَ دَيْدَنًـا***فَو  قَ الرَّكَائِـبِ خِيِـرَةُ الفُرْسَـاَنِ
بَـدْءًا بِبَـدْرٍ وَالمَـلاَئِـكُ آزَروُا ***مُلِـئَ القَلِيـبُ بِعُصْبَـةِ الأَوْثَـاَنِ
*

----------


## أبو مريم السني

*وهذا بيت في الترحيب بالشهر الكريم:يا مرحبـا شهـر الهـدى***شهر السماحــة والندى*

----------


## أبو مريم السني

*ويقول أحمد شوقي:**يا مديم الصوم في الشهر الكريم*** صم عن الغيبة يوما والنمـيم*

----------


## أبو مريم السني

*ويقول أيضا:وصلِّ صلاة من يرجو ويخشى*** وقبل الصوم صم عن كل فحشا*

----------


## أبو مريم السني

*وقال القائل:الـصــومُ جُـنَّـةُ أقــوام مـــن النــار*** والصوم حصنٌ لمن يخشى من النارِ
والصومُ سِتــرٌ لأهل الخير كُــلِّهمُ*** الــخــائــفــي  ــن مــن الأوزار والــــعــارِ
فأصبحُوا في جنان الخُلد قد نزلوا*** مــن بــيــن حُــورٍ وأشــجـارٍ وأنــهــارِ
*

----------


## أبو مريم السني

*قال الناظم:
**قــل لأهــل الذنــوب والآثــام***قابل  ا بالمَتاب شهرَ الصيامِ
إنه في الشهور شهرٌ عظيم***واجـبٌ حـقُّـه أكـيـدُ الــزِّمـامِ
وأقــلــوا الكـلامَ فـيـه نــهــارا***واقـ  ـعوا لـيلَه بطـول القيامِ
التمِس فيه ليلة القدر واترُك***إلـتمـا  ًا لـها لـذيذَ الـمَـنامِ
ربِّ أمِتني على اعتقاد جميل***واتّــبـا  ٍ لـمـلّـة الاســلامِ*

----------


## أبو مريم السني

*قصيدة عن رمضان المبارك
عبد الملك بن عواض الخديدي
إلَى السَّماءِ تجلت نَظْرَتِي وَرَنَـتْ *** وهلَّلَـتْ دَمْعَتِـي شَوَقـاً وَإيْمَانَـا 
يُسَبِّحُ اللهَ قَلْبِـي خَاشِعـاً جذلاً *** وَيَمْلأُ الكَـونَ تَكْبِيـراً وسُبْحَانَـا 
جُزِيتَ بالخَيْرِ منْ بَشَّرتَ مُحتَسِبًـا*** بالشَّهرِ إذْ هلَّـتِ الأفـراحُ ألْوانَـا 
عَامٌ تَوَلَّى فَعَـادَ الشَّهْـرُ يَطْلُبُنَـا *** كَأنَّنَا لَـمْ نَكَـنْ يَومـاً ولاَ كَانَـا 
حَفَّتْ بِنَا نَفْحَةُ الإيمَـانِ فارتفعَـتْ *** حرَارَةُ الشَّوْقِ فِي الوِجْدَانِ رِضْوَانَا 
يَابَاغَيَ الخَيْرِ هَذَا شَهْـرُ مَكْرُمَـةٍ *** أقْبِلْ بِصِـدْقٍ جَـزَاكَ اللهُ إحْسَانَـا 
أقْبِـلْ بجُـودٍ وَلاَ تَبْخَـلْ بِنَافِلـةٍ *** واجْعَلْ جَبِينَكَ بِِالسَّجْـدَات  ِ عِنْوَانَـا 
أعْطِ الفَرَائضَ قدْراً لا تضُـرَّ بِهَـا *** واصْدَعْ بِخَيْرٍ ورتِّـلْ فِيـهِ قُرْآنَـا 
واحْفَظْ لِسَاناً إذَا مَا قُلتَ عَنْ لَغَـطٍ *** لاَ تجْرَحِ الصَّوْمَ بالألْفَـاظِ نِسْيَانَـا 
وصَدِّقِ المَالَ وابذُلْ بَعْضَ أعْطِيَـةٍ *** لنْ ينْقُصَ المَالَ لَوْ أنْفقتَ إحْسَانَـا 
تُمَيْرَةٌ فِـي سَبِيـلِ اللَّـهِ تُنْفِقُهَـا *** أرْوَتْ فُؤادًا مِنَ الرَّمْضَـاءِ ظَمآنَـا 
وَلَيلَةُ القَـدْرِ مَـا أدْرَاكَ مَـا نِعَـمٍ *** فِي لَيْلَـةٍ قَدْرُهـا ألْـفٌ بِدُنْيَانَـا 
أُوْصِيـكَ خَيْـراً بأيَـامٍ نُسَافِرُهَـا *** فِي رِحْلةِ الصّومِ يَحْيَا القَلبُ نَشْوانَا 
فَأَوَّلُ الشَّهْرِ قَـدْ أفْضَـى بِمَغْفِـرَةٍ *** بِئسَ الخَلاَئقِ إنْ لَمْ تَلْـقَ غُفْرَانَـا 
وَنِصْفهُ رَحْمَـةٌ للْخَلْـقِ يَنْشُرُهَـا *** رَبُّ رَحِيْمٌ عَلَى مَنْ صَامَ حُسْبَانَـا 
وَآخِرُ الشَّهْرِ عِتْقٌ مِـنْ لَهَائِبِهَـا *** سَوْدَاءُ مَا وَفَّرَتْ إنْسًـا وَشَيْطَانَـا 
نَعُوذُ باللهِ مِـنْ أعْتَـابِ مَدْخَلِهَـا *** سُكْنَى لِمَنْ حَاقَ بالإسْلاَمِ عُدْوَانَـا 
وَنَسْـألُ اللهَ فِـي أَسْبَـابِ جَنَّتِـهِ *** عَفْواً كَرِيمًا وَأَنْ يَرْضَـى بِلُقْيَانَـا*

----------


## أبو مريم السني

*وقيل في رمضان:
**أتى رمضان مزرعة العباد= لتطهير القلوب من الفساد
فأدِّ حقوقه قولا وفعلا = وزادك فاتخذه للمعاد
فمن زرع الحبوب وما سقاها = تأوه نادما يوم الحصاد*

----------


## أبو مريم السني

*وهذه أبيات في استقبال رمضان
د. عبد الرحمن بن عبد الرحمن شميلة الأهدل
أَهْـلاً وَسَهْلاً بِشَهْرِ الصَّوْمِ وَالذِّكْرِ ** وَمَرْحَبًا بِوَحِيـدِ الدَّهْـرِ فِي الأَجْرِ 
شَهْـرُ التَّرَاويْـحِ يَا بُشْرَى بِطَلْعَتِهِ ** فَالْكَوْنُ مِنْ طَرَبٍ قَدْ ضَّاعَ بِـالنَّشْرِ
كَـمَ رَاكِـعٍ بِخُشُوْعٍ للإِ لَهِ وَكَمْ ** مِنْ سَاجِـدٍ وَدُمُـوْع العَيْنِ كَالنَّهْرِ
فَاسْتَقْبِلُوا شَهْرَكُمْ يَاقَوْمُ وَاسْتَبِقُوا ** إِلَى السَّعَـادَةِ وَالْخَـيْرَاتِ لاَ الوِزْرِ
إِحْيُوا لَيَالِيهِ بِالأَذْكَـارِ وَاغْتَنِمُـوا ** فَلَيْلَةُ الْقَـدْرِ خَـيْرٌ فِيهِ مِـنْ دَهْـرِ
فِيْهَا تَـنَـزَّلُ أَمْـلاَكُ السَّمَاءِ إِلَى ** فَجْرِ النَّهَارِ وَهَـذِيْ فُرْصَـةُ الْعُمْـرِ*

----------


## أبو مريم السني

*يقول الشيخ عائض القرني:
**مرحباً أهلا وسهلاً بالصيام = يا حبيبا زارنا في كل عام
قد لقـــيناك بحـــب مــــفعم = كل حب في سوى المولى حرام
فاقبــــل اللهم ربي صومنا = ثم زدنــا من عطاياك الجسام
لا تعاقبنا فــــقـد عاقـــبــــنا = قلق أســـهرنـــا جنح الظلام*

----------


## أبو مريم السني

*قالَ أحدُ الشُّعرَاءِ مُخبِرًا بِمَجِيءِ شَهرِ رَمضَانَ:
أَتَى رَمَـضَانُ مَـزْرَعَـةُ العِـبَـادِ......ل  ِـتَـطْهِـيرِ القُلُوبِ مِنَ الفَـسَادِ
فَـأَدِّ حُـقُـوقَــهُ قَـوْلًا وَفِـعْـلَا......و  َ زَادَكَ فَـاتِّـخِــذْه  ُ لِلْــمَـعَـادِ
فَمَنْ زَرَعَ الـحُبُوبَ وَمَا سَقَاهَا......تَــ  أَوَّهَ نَادِمًــا يَـوْمَ الـحَـصَـادِ*

----------


## أبو مريم السني

*أبياتٌ في كتاب " مجالس شهر رمضان " للعلاَّمة/ ابن عثيمين --:
يَا ذَا الَّذِي مَا كفاهُ الذَّنْبُ في رَجبٍ .......... حَتَّى عَصَى ربَّهُ في شهر شعبانِ
لَقَدْ أظَلَّكَ شهرُ الصَّومِ بَعْدَهُمَا........  ...فَلاَ تُصَيِّرْهُ أَيْضًا شَهْرَ عِصْيانِ
وَاتْل القُرانَ وَسَبِّحْ فيهِ مجتَهِدًا ..........فَإِنه شَهْرُ تسبِيحٍ وقُرْآنِ
كَمْ كنتَ تعرِف ممَّنْ صَام في سَلَفٍ..........مِنْ بين أهلٍ وجِيرانٍ وإخْوَانِ
أفْنَاهُمُ الموتُ واسْتبْقَاكَ بَعْدهمُ...........ح  يًّا فَمَا أقْرَبَ القاصِي من الدانِي*

----------


## أبو مريم السني

*وقالَ آخرُ علَى لِسَانِ إِبلِيسَ في رَمضَانَ:
إِبْـلِـيسُ فِـي هَـلَـعٍ مِـنَ الإِيـمَـانِ......  ..........
................يَـشْـك  ُــو عِـبَـــادَ الله لِلْأعْـــوَانِ
قَالَ: انْـصَحُـونِـي يَـا أَحِـبَّـةُ إِنَّنِـي............  ....
................فِعْـلً  ا عَـجَـزْتُ وَخَـانَنِي سُلْـطَانِي
رَمَـضَانُ شَهْـرُ شَـقَائِـنَـا وَعَـذَابِـنَا..  ..............
................وَمَـذَ  لَّـــةٍ مَـمْــزُوجَــة  ٍ بِـهَـــوَانِ
يَا أَيُّـهَـا الأَحْـفَادُ جِـيـدِي طُـوِّقَتْ..........  ......
................بِـسَـل  َاسِــلٍ تَـمـتَـــدُّ لِلأَذْقَـــانِ
فِي كُلِّ شِـــبْرٍ مَـوكِـبٌ وَمَــلائِـكٌ....  ............
................نَـسَـف  َتْ جَـمِـيعَ عَـرَائِشِي وَكِـيَانِي
وَإِذَا الـمَـصَابِـيحُ الَّتي قَـدْ عُلِّـقَتْ..........  ......
................شُـهُبٌ وَأَلْـسِـنَــة  ٌ مِـنَ النِّــــيرَانِ
إِنِّـي سُجِنْتُ وَ مِنْ عَجَائِبِ مَا أَرَى................
................أَنِّـي السَّـجِـينُ وَأَنَّـنِـي سَـجَّـانِـي
إِنَّ العِـبَــادَ بِـكُـلِّ وَادٍ أَخْـلَــصُوا....  ............
................صَـامُـ  وا النَّـهَارَ بِأَصْدَقِ الوِجْـدَانِ
عَمَـرُوا الـمَسَاجِدَ زَيَّـنُوا أَعْـنَاقَـهَا..  ..............
................وَأَكَـ  ـادُ أُصْـعَـــقُ عِـنْــدَ كُلِّ أَذَانِ
اللَّـيْـلَ قَـامُـوا وَالنَّـهَـار تَـرَفَّـعُـوا..  ..............
................عَـنْ كُلِّ لَـغْـوٍ حَـطَّـمُـوا بُـنْيَـانِـي
وَتَـوَاصَلُوا وَتَـرَاحَـمُوا وَتَعَاطَـفُوا..  ..............
................وَتَـجَ  ـمَّـلُـوا بِالــذِّكْـرِ وَالـقُــرْآنِ
قَـدْ أَحْجَـمُوا عَمَّـا تَضُمُّ مَـوَائِدِي........  ........
................وَ تَـعَـلَّـقُـوا بِـمَــوائِـدِ الغُـفْــرَانِ
صَانُوا اللِّـسَانَ وَطَهَّرُوا أَسْمَـاعَهُمْ..  ..............
................مَـا عَـادَ يُـغْـوِيـهِـمْ بَـدِيـعُ بَـيَـانِي
يَـا مَعْشَرَ الشَّيـطَانِ قُـولُوا رَأْيَـكُـمْ......  ..........
................أَرَضِـ  يتُـمُـوا بِالـذُّلِّ وَ الإِذْعَــانِ ؟
هَلْ نَسْتَـكِينُ فَلَا نُوَسْـوِسُ أَوْ نَشِي................
................هَـلْ خِـفْـتُـمُ مِنْ صَائِمٍ جَوعَـانِ ؟*

----------


## أبو مريم السني

*ويقول ابن الجوزي:**
قُل لأهـل الذُّنوبِ والآثامِ ...... قابلوا بالمتابِ شهرَ الصِّـيامِ
إنَّه في الشـهور شهرٌ جليلٌ......واجبٌ حقُّه وكيـدُ الزّمامِ
وأقلُّوا الكـلام فيه نهـارًا......واقْطعـوا ليلَه بطـولِ القيامِ
واطلبـوا العفوَ من إلهٍ عظيمٍ......ليس يخفَى عليه فعلُ الأنامِ
كم له فيه من إزاحـةِ ذنبٍ......وخطايا من الذنوب عِظامِ
كم له فيه من أيـادٍ حسانٍ......عند عبدٍ يراه تحت الظَّـلامِ
كم له فيه من عتيـقٍ شهيدٍ......آمنٍ في القيام خزيَ المقـامِ
إن دعاهُ مذلَّل بخضـوعٍ......وخشوع ودمعُـه ذو سـجامِ
أين من يحذر العذابَ ويخشَى......أن يُصلّى الجحيم مأوى اللئامِ
أين من يشـتهي التذاذًا بحُورٍ......في جنان الخلود بين الخيـامِ
التمـسْ فيه ليلة القـدر واترك......إلتمـاسًا لها لذيذَ المنـام
واجتهـدْ في عبادة الله واسأل......فضـلَه عند غفلةِ النُّـوَّامِ
يا لها خيبـة لِمَن خاب فيه......عن بلوغ المنَى بدار السَّـلام
يا لها حسـرة لمَن كان فيه......سـاترًا شرَّه بثوب الظـلامِ
يا إلـهَ الجميع أنتَ بحـالي......عالمٌ فاهـدني سـبيل القوامِ
وأمِتْـني على اعتقـادٍ جميل......واتبـاعٍ لملَّـة الإسـلامِ
**[ «بستان الواعظين 219» لابن الجوزي ]*

----------


## أبوعاصم أحمد بلحة

جزاكم الله خيراً ، جهد مشكور ، وعمل مقبول ، إن شاء الله .

----------


## أبو مريم السني

*وجزاك أخي الكريم...*

----------


## أبو مريم السني

*أعظم موسم
جبران بن سلمان سحّاري

لاح الهلال لنا ببشرى مغرم**.......................
.**.....................**بقدوم شهر الصوم أعظم موسم
فتهللت منه أسارير الهدى**........................
**........................**وغدت تهاني الركبِ مائدة الفم
أصداؤه في كل قطر غردت**......................
..**........................**ومنابع التقوى لتجري في الدم
خنقت شياطينَ الخفاء وصفدت**.....................
**...........................**أجنادهم حملتهم في الأدهمِ
وهوت عروشهمُ وخار بناؤهم**...................
...**..........................**الله زلزلهم فلا تتكلم
إذ ظن إبليس اللعين بأنه**..........................**..
......................شاد البناءَ فليس بالمتهدِّمِ
فغدت ذنوب المسرفين مطية**........................**.
.......................**للستر والغفران حكمُ الأحكمِ
الشهر والقرآن مقترنان ما افـ**........................**.
.......................**ـترقا فمنه بدا ولم يتصرمِ
رمضان في قلبِ الزمان مساحة**.......................
.**........................**للنصر والتاريخ أعظم مُفهِم
رمضان ذكرك في فمي لا ينتهي**......................
..**........................**وإذا ذكرتك كنتَ سرَّ تبسُّمِي
وبكيت من فرحي وصرت متيماً**......................
..**........................**بك والمشاعر فوق كل متيم
الصوم فاز بالاختصاص لربنا**......................
..**........................**إذ قال: (لي) بشرى لكل الصُّوَّمِ
الصوم مدرسة الحياة لناظرٍ**........................**...
.....................**بصفاء ذهنٍ طالبٍ للمغنمِ
الصوم شرب للظما وتمسكٌ**........................**.
.......................**بالجوع حيث الصبر نكهة مطعمِ
الصوم حبس النفس في سجن العلا**...................
.....**........................**أهلاً بشهر الصوم أعظم موسمِ*

----------


## أبو مريم السني

*هلالٌ هلّ
د. صفاء رفعت
غرة رمضان 1430 هـ
**هلالٌ هلّ من غيب الستائر = رنت من نور طلته البشائر
أتى شهر التبتل يا أميه = فجدي العزم إن العمر زائر
أتى شهر التهجّد ليت شعري = وفي الأسحار قلب الحُرِّ سائر
يطيل الذكر في الخلوات يتلو = كتاب الله, نُورا للبصائر
يتوق لرحمة كالغيث تدنو = وتغسل كل هم في السرائر
لرب العرش تسبيحي وصومي = وليل الصوم ياقوت الذخائر
أتى الشهر الفضيل فلا ترقه = بلغوٍ في الفضاءات البوائر
وحلِّق في سماء النور تنجو = وتمسي في جنان الخلد طائر
أتاك الغوث من جدب وتيه = وشرع الله يشفي كل حائر
فحمدا للكريم بكل لحظ = له العتبى وإخلاص الشعائر
وصلى الله في صبح وليل = على المختار مصداق البشائر*

----------


## أبو مريم السني

**

----------


## أبو مريم السني

*أبا العشر الأواخر
رمضـان ، فـي قلـب المحـب غـرام = وبـــــه إلــيـــك تــلــهــف وهـــيـــام
فــي كــل عــام يــا حبـيـب تـزورنـا = ولشـوقـنـا- حـتــى تـــزور ضــــرام
تأتـي فيزهـر فـي ليـــــالـيـك التـقـى = ويـطـيــب فـيـهــا لـلـعـبـــاد قــيـــام
تـأتـي إليـنـا ضـاحـكـا مســـتـبـشـرا = ولــكــل مـجـتـهـد لــديــك مــــقـــام 
أواه يــا رمـضـان كــم أهـفـو إلـــى = بـشــرى تسـطـرهـا لـــك الأقــــــلام
كـــم يـــا حـبـيـب أود لـــو أنــــا إذا = شـرفـتـنـا يـصـفــو لــــك الإكـــــرام
عــذرا أبـــا الـعـشـر الأواخـــر إنـنـا = نلـقـاك والـــدم والـدمــوع سـجــــام
ضموا الـــعراق إلى فلسطيــن التـي = سُلِبَـتْ ويخشـى أن تــضــم الـــشـام
والأمـــة الــغــراء تـمـضغ ثـوبــهـا = وهــنــاً وتـلــبــس ذلـهــا وتــنـــــام
عــذرا أبــا العـشـر الأواخـر قـومـنا = فــي محـنـة شـهــدت بـهـا الأيـــــام
حــتــى مـقـاومـة الــعــدو تــأولــوا = فيهـا وفــي لـجـج التـذبـذب عـامـوا
عــذرا أبـــا الـعـشـر الأواخـر إنـهـا = مـحـن مؤجـجـة اللهيــب جـســـــام
أومـا كفـانـا مــن عـجـاف سنينـنـا = ذكـــرى جـــراح صـاغـهـا صــــدام ؟
أومـــــا يـجـمـعـنـا أذان صــلاتــنـا = ويـــؤمـنـا وقــــت الــصــلاة إمــام ؟
ويضمّـنـا فــي الـحـج قـصـد واحــد = ويضـم فـي الشهـر الكـريـم صـيـام
شـهـر الصـيـام ولــي ليـلـة قـدرنـا = يــــا مــــن تــفــر أمــامــك الآثــــام
عــذرا إذا جــاءت إلـيـك قصـيـدتـي = تـبـــكـي ويـبـكـي خـلـفــا الإلــهــام
هـي جَـذْوةٌ مـن قلـب شاعـر أمــــةٍ = قــد صوبـتـه مــن الهـمـوم سـهـام
مــا زال يـقـرع بــاب هـمــة قـومه = فـيــروعــه الـتـسـويف والإبــهـام
عـذرا أبــا العـشـر الأواخـر حينـما = كـثــر الـكلام تــوقـف الـصَّـمْـصَـام
ما كل من مدحوا الشجاعة أقدمـوا = فـأشــد أسـلـحـة الـجـــبـان كـــــلام
كـم يـسـرد البـخـلاء ألـف حكـايـة = تنـسـى ويـــذكــر بالـسـخـاء كـــرام
أقـبـلــت حـيـهــلا لــعـــل قـلـوبـنا = تصفـو ويصـحـو حـيـن جـئت نـيـام
ولــعــل مـلـيــارا يــزيــل غــثـاءه = لـيـصـوغ أمـــن الـعـالـم الإســــلام*

----------


## أبو مريم السني

*في العـشر الأواخـر من شـهر رمـضان المـبارك
شيبة الحمد
قـد أقـبل الـشهر الـذي ودعـته=فيـما مـضى بالخـير والبـركـات
مـرت له عـشرون يـومـا وانقـضت=بالنـفل والقـرآن والصـلـوات
وأتـت له عشـر تزيـن وجهـها=وجمـالها بـبدائع الحـسنات
فامـتط جـواد الخـير واستـبق الخـطى=ما فـاز عـبد أبطـأ الخطـوات
والحـق بـأرواح الخـلود فإنـما=ما خلـدت إلا عـلى الطاعـات
خـير وإحـسان وحسن صنـيعة=تالـلـه تلـك قـلائد الجـنات
في عـشر أيـام يـبدل ما مـضى=من سـيء الأفـعال والكلـمات
فيـها الشـمائل والبدائـع أنجـما=يـختار أحسنها ذوو الإخبـات
فيـها الليـالي ازيـنت خـطابـها=بمـهور طـاعات وصـدق ذوات
في ليـلة عـدت بألـف من شـهـو=ر الخيـر ترقـى فوقهـا بـثبات
فـيها الـملائكـة الـكرام تـنزلـوا=والروح مـع نـور الـسلامة آت
فيها إلـه الخـلق أنـزل آيـة=بقـيت وتـبقى الدهر والسـنوات
قد أنـزل الفـرقان فـرق بـين من=عبد المـليك وآخـر حجـرات
هذا كتـاب الـلـه أصـدق لـهجة=للعالمـين ومـنبع وعـظات
فيها مـناقب خـلدت أسطـورة=لأشـاوس بالـسيف والعـبرات
فيـها مـعاركـنا وبـيض سلاحـنا=وعلـونا في مـفرق وقـناة
في يـوم بـدر علـقت أسـيافنا=برقاب أصـحاب الهـوى وعـصاة
يـوم مجـيد لا يـزول سـناؤه=كشـفت أشـعته بـروق هـداة
يـوم يذكـرنا ويشـحذنا إلى=يـوم نبـيع جـلادنا لـسراة
كـنا به الـسادات نأمـر أمـرنا=والآن صـرنا أسـفل السـفلات
مـصداق قـول نبـينا إنـا إذا=ترك الـجهاد فنحـن في الغـفلات
شهـر الصـيام مضـى به أيـامه=ولـنا من الإخـوان فـي الفـلوات
أعـرى بهـم فقـد الطـعام وزاده=حتـى أبـيدوا أكثر الجمـعات
وسـلاح كـفر قاصـد أرواحـنا=في كل يـوم مـجمع لرفـات
أسـر تبـاد ولا تـحرك شعـبها=لا هـم من الأحـيا ولا الأمـوات
فقتيلهم تبكيه ريح صـبابة=وفقيدهم في خـندق الغـمرات
إن ما تـحرك ألـف ملـيون لهم=أو للإله مـطالبي وشكـاتي
يا أيها الإنـسان عـش في عالـم=خال من الأحقـاد والعـدوات
واصـنع لعالـمك الـجميل مـنارة=ترقـى بها في ليلـة وغـداة
وارفـع يديـك إلى الرحـيم لـعله=ينجـيك فـهو الحـق ذو الرحـمات
واخلـص لمـولاك السـريرة واجتـهد=في اللـيل بالطاعـات والدعـوات
أن يرفـع الـلـه الـبلاء وأن يـقي=إخـوانـنا ويديـل بالـبركات*

----------


## أبو مريم السني

*في العشر الآواخر من شهر رمضان
حَذارِ يا شيطانَ جسمي حَذارْ=فهذه أيامُ شدِّ الإزارْ
يدنو بها المذنبُ مِنْ ربّهِ=في غَمرةٍ مِنْ خشيةٍ وادِّكار
يعتزمُ التوبةَ مِنْ ذنبه=مستغفراً في ذِلَّةٍ وانكِسار
يَذْكُر باللوعةِ آثامَه=مؤمِلاً بالعفوِ، والدمعُ جَارٍ
وتوبةُ القلبِ طَهور الفتى=وفي رِحاب الله للحُرّ دار*

----------


## أبو مريم السني

*أبيات في استقبال رمضان
صالح بن راشـد باعبّاد
سَئِمَ الفؤادُ بأن يصُبَّ شُعُورَه ..  في قالب الآلام والأحزانِ 
ياربِّ يا عالم بكل سَرائِري ... أنزل عليّ سكينةَ الإيمانِ 
واغْفرْ لذي ذنبٍ فإني تائبٌ .. واقْبل خشوع القلبِ والأركانِ 
*

----------


## أبو مريم السني

*أبيات في رمضان
صالح بن راشـد باعبّاد
**رمضانُ شَهْـرٌ قد أتى .. وغَدَاً يلوحُ مُودِّعا
فاظْفرْ بخيره واغْتنمْ ... فالضيفُ يمْضي مُسْرِعا*

----------


## أبو مريم السني

*أبيات في رمضان
صالح بن راشـد باعبّاد
ياربِّ عَبْدُك يَسْتَغيثُ برحْمَتِك ... يَطْلُبْكَ عِتْقاً مِنْ عذابِ جهنّمـِ
جنّات عَدْنٍ تُفْتَتَح أبْوابُها ... فاجعلْ نصيباً للقنوتِ وجمّلِ  
هذا الدُعاء ومنْكَ ربِّ إجابته ... فاجعلْ جوابَك فوزَنا بالمَغْنَمِ
مولاي صلِّ على النبي مُحَمّدٍ ... وعلى قرابته الكرامِ وسَلِّمِ 
واغفرْ لكلِّ المؤمنين جميعهم ... والمُذنِبِين وكلّ لاه ٍ مُسْلمِ*

----------

